# You think he goes atleast 130 ?



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice tall nice 10pt with fairly good mass just no spread. I have been deer hunting since 1990 just don't know what to score this guy I personally don't think he would be an Ohio Big Buck 140" but just curiuos of everyone else's thoughts Thanks,


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I think hes pretty close if not over.Good luck taking him if you decide to.Nice deer


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

I would say pretty close to 125 not near enough spread or mass to hit 140 though.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I would guess 120-125 but that's just my guess nice mass but only about 14" wide but nice deer though


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks for your thoughts guys I was thinking he is in that 120-130 range 

I have some other shots of him from a different angle. He is a nice deer will just have to see how the season goes.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

by no means am I trying to jack this thread but instead of posting a near identical one I'll ask the same question of this 10 I put a video of up last week


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

GOLDFISH said:


> Nice tall nice 10pt with fairly good mass just no spread. I have been deer hunting since 1990 just don't know what to score this guy I personally don't think he would be an Ohio Big Buck 140" but just curiuos of everyone else's thoughts Thanks,


Using the 7inch nose to eye rule, I got the deer at 132 gross.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous buck goldfish. Do you have another picture of him? Cause I am thinking that he maybe a 10 point. If you look at his G-2's, it looks like there maybe another tine close to it. On both sides of his racks. I could be wrong. But that is a great dear no matter what the spread is. I love those racks that go up high like this one does...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone else....solid 125" buck....if it had a spread on it would make a great buck....still a good deer no matter how u look at it....if your hunting private property and know it'll stay around for another year i'd pass it up IF possible. If he comes under your stand though itd be real hard to not let an arrow fly....best of luck with ur decision im glad I dont have to make it lol!!:!


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I say 115-120 gross max. He is tall but just not wide. You will loose out on main beam lengths and spread. Main beam length is usually the biggest score contibutor and I dont see alot in that pick.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

rackman323 said:


> I say 115-120 gross max. He is tall but just not wide. You will loose out on main beam lengths and spread. Main beam length is usually the biggest score contibutor and I dont see alot in that pick.


I can assure you this deer scores well over 115!

The mass is what makes up for the the main beam length.

Here is the estimate:

14 inch Spread
15 inch Lt main beam
15 inch Rt main beam
7 inch Lt G2
6 inch Rt G2
11 inch Lt G3
11 inch Rt G3
5 inch Rt G4
5 inch Lt G4
5 inch Rt Brow
5 inch Lt Brow

I'm at 99 without scoring the mass. The bases are 5 inch easy on each side. That's 109. You figure then you go 4 inch's for G2, 3 inch's for G3, 3 inch's for G4 and 2 inch's for G2.

Raw score = 133

1 inch more then I said earlier. Sorry

Looking at his mass and body droop, I would say this is his prime year. I like his rack, I would harvest him........

For people trying to score on the hoof remember the easy "7" rule. & inches from tip of nose to bottom of eye. This will vary, but not by much.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

treytd32 said:


> by no means am I trying to jack this thread but instead of posting a near identical one I'll ask the same question of this 10 I put a video of up last week
> 
> View attachment 65069
> 
> View attachment 65070


He's nearing 150's. The main beams swing upward, giving you the appearance of a taller rack. Nothing to be ashamed of with that rack. I harvested a very, very similar deer a few years ago. He was heavier and was on his downward slide. If possible give that buck 1 more year add some mineral blocks in the Spring, give him a good diet, that deer could top off at the 200 hundred mark next year. 

I have one on camera and is my #2 buck that was a 130 10pt last year and now he is nearing 180. Amazing the growth they can do in one season.

My 11 year olds #1 buck, was a solid 140 last year and he grew to 170 this year. Unfortunately, we had a bad outcome with that deer this year and lost him due to arrow deflection. Both him, myself and many others have been sick over it. Searched for the deer for 5 days, exhausted all possibilities. Deer had a hole in him larger then a pop can with entrails or something hanging out. The reason we know this is we jumped him on day 2 and he was 3 yds from 3 of us.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Although he is not wide, his main beams go in very far, which means they are much longer than they appear. He has great tine lengths and nice mass. I would say 130s. A great deer that I would harvest if I didn't have 2 in the 150s. He is a great looking deer. Proply 3.5 unless he has great genetics. When scoreing width does not mean much. If he was 18 inches wide he would only score 4 more points, (if he is 14 inches wide.) Main beam length, mass, and tine lengths is what Realy matters. And that buck has alot goin for him.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys we have deer that score or I should say have made Ohio Big Buck on the property and then some. I have three on the wall all in the 
130 class I don't really wait for a monster but I do like to atleast make sure I take one in that range if I am going to shoot . Last year we had a eight point that was thicker and taller running around and we know there is a 12 and and another one with a drop tine which is what I really want running around . Good luck to all and thanks and most important be safe and take good shots


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

treytd32 said:


> by no means am I trying to jack this thread but instead of posting a near identical one I'll ask the same question of this 10 I put a video of up last week
> 
> View attachment 65069
> 
> View attachment 65070


Nice Deer he makes the 150 class forsure and maybe more Good Luck on Hunting him


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

first listed buck i would say about 110 the second list is about 120-125... they have a tendacy to look bigger in pictures


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

bgpark1 said:


> first listed buck i would say about 110 the second list is about 120-125... they have a tendacy to look bigger in pictures


110 - LMAO!!

120-125 - Now I am on the floor. 

Hunt bucks any??


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

bgpark1 said:


> first listed buck i would say about 110 the second list is about 120-125... they have a tendacy to look bigger in pictures


I have a 115" rack on my wall, and it doesnt even come close to what the first picture has. I am guessing more in the 125 to 135" range on that first picture...


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry I meant to type net max. The only thing this deer has is 10 scoreable points. I think your tine lines are on the long side. Ear base to tip is 6-7 inches. I think g4s and brows are closer to 4-4.25". Either way the deer is what I designate a "125 class". I would give another year especially since he is sporting G4s. But the only way to settle this is to harvest. Either way someone will consider him a trophy.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

If you want to guess score here is a pic from 2008 of a pair of sheds (9 scoreable points) that I have to test. I assumed 19" spread when I scored. I'm sure my gross is within a few inches of actual. Just for fun.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's a pic of a deer my 11 year old put (what most people would think was a "2 steps and dead" shot on). This occurred 3 minutes into opening day. 3 of us jumped this deer a day later and were within 5yds yards of him. We all witnessed what appeared to be a pop can/softball size hole in his side with some tissue hanging out (6 inches from bottom of stomach, 10 inches behind front right shoulder). Unfortunately, this deer went unrecovered. Crushing blow to me and my up and coming new generation hunter.

Only thing we can think is the angle downward of the shot, along with the 25 yard distance had something to do with a deflection?? I had several big named deer hunters help in the recovery efforts. The one's who saw the hole agree, weird circumstance. 

He was shot with a Parker Tornado Crossbow, Red Hot Scope, Red Hot arrow and a Slayer mechanical broadhead. 

Any guess on his score??


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Rackman, 

I only go by looks when I guess from all the deer I have seen at shows that have been actually scored my guess and only a guess if I saw the buck in the field would be 155"-165" I know ten inches is alot but I only go by my gut and memory of other deer so how close or how far off am I ?


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Weekend Warrior , I could not guess a score other than I know it would be well over an Ohio Big Buck, A shooter to anyone , and paid to have mounted by anyone, It sucks your son had to go thru this We lost two monsters back in the day Hunting dillion state park due to alot of beaver ponds and I mean alot of swampy area in the 1990's It sucks .


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is my 2008 muzzleloading 8pt. He scored 135" green


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for the input guys not very good at guessing scores.. this is my first actual year of hunting deer and first year of managing my property for them. While I would love to pass on this guy I don't think my neighbor would have the same sentiment as I do after speaking with him. We'll see what happens if/when me and this guy cross paths


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

I hunt bucks regularly thank you... spread is small... logest tines look to be slightly longer than ears... the base has good mass... but you all are seeing more in this pic then is there... he looks young 2.5 years... good looking buck but will be much better in a year or two... so hold off.

Attached is a simular one i took 3 years ago that was 128


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Last years 5 year old with a score of 136-138


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

gold - he's on the bottom end of your guess. 154" Of course he could have a wider spread than what I estimated up to the length of the main beam.


----------

